# Art REX Designs, Inc.



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I just realized that I was already over the 100 post mark! Didn't think I was that talkative...oh well...
---------

Aside from my day job and from being a herper, I am a freelance graphic artist. I actually went to school to be an animator, but that career hasn't exactly panned out so far. In any case, here is the latest version of my website: http://artrexdesigns.webs.com/

Enjoy, and by all means, if you have need of any artistic needs, contact me!


----------

